# How can I save ready to cut job? Ai & cutting master 3



## Togo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,
I recently bought graphtec ce6000-40 to cut smaller jobs which my old cutter couldn't handle. I really like this cutter but now I am using illustrator with cutting master 3 and my question is:
How can I save ready to cut job? Cutting master3 doesn't have option to save? There is "Output cutting job to file" but there is no "import cutting job". I need to save my cutting jobs for next time when I want to cut it in the same size and quantity.

Or maybe you can recommend some software that will do that and will run on mac.

I tried graphtec studio, but I don't get this software at all. It trace option does weird things, it is almost impossible to trace simple black design like in illustrator.

Thank you.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

I've only done this once in CM3, but I think you do the following:

To save your cut file-
File>Export Cut Job to File...
- it will be saved with the extension of .cutjob

To load the cut file back in later-
File>Import Cut Job to Default Cutter...


When you load the file back in, it doesn't display on the screen, it just gets sent directly to the cutter, so you have to have your cutter ready to go!

(I use Corel, not Illustrator, but I imagine the controls in CM3 would be the same)

Hope that helps.


----------

